# Bad battery or something else?



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

I have an 03 silverado 1500 with the high output alternator (160 amp) replaced last year or the year before. Anyway when i run the plow at idle my radio will shut off and sometimes my dash. I checked the wires and they are nice and tight. The 150amp breaker isn't trying at all. If i bring it up just pass idle she seems better. My battery is pretty old (5 years maybe more) so i was thinking she is just tired. When im not running the plow or just driving the battery is up in the 14v-15v range.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Do you use the truck as a daily driver or just plow truck ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need to see what the voltage drop is when you operate the plow. Replace the battery with the biggest one you can. Get a dual terminal battery, easier to connect accessories.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I feel like this exact same thing happened with my 03 3/4 ton and I changed the batteries and it solved the issue...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Start with the battery. 

How old is the plow? When was the last time the fluid was changed?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Start with the battery.
> 
> How old is the plow? When was the last time the fluid was changed?


Huh, what? Anyway, you have higher output alternator, did you upgrade the wire from the alt to the battery as chevy used a, not very big wire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Huh, what?


Water in the earl...could be causing the motor to draw more juice than normal.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The 150amp breaker isn’t trying at all?


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

Go buy a good deep cycle battery, then go from there by checking the voltage drop.... also thoes trucks are prone to corrosion under the fuse box


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Deep cycle, is a bad idea.
most manufacturers recommend not discharging below 45% to extend the life of the battery.

Deep cycle batteries, on the other hand, produce a smaller amount of energy but are able to do so for a very long period of time.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Dont buy optima battery there crap AMG


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Deep cycle, is a bad idea.
> most manufacturers recommend not discharging below 45% to extend the life of the battery.
> 
> Deep cycle batteries, on the other hand, produce a smaller amount of energy but are able to do so for a very long period of time.


I've been switching to the AGM batteries as needed. They are supposedly the best of both worlds with long reserve and fast charging.

Overall they have been far more reliable than normal batteries.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Deep cycle, is a bad idea.
> most manufacturers recommend not discharging below 45% to extend the life of the battery.
> 
> Deep cycle batteries, on the other hand, produce a smaller amount of energy but are able to do so for a very long period of time.


I'm confused. So I _shouldn't _buy a battery labeled "RV/Marine " for my starting battery?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm confused. So I _shouldn't _buy a battery labeled "RV/Marine " for my starting battery?


Yes. 
It could have. /starting in it , but 2in one batts are not what we need.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm confused. So I _shouldn't _buy a battery labeled "RV/Marine " for my starting battery?


Depends...are you plowing with an RV or boat?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes.
> It could have. /starting in it , but 2in one batts are not what we need.


How do I know you aren't in the back pocket of Big Starter Battery???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends...are you plowing with an RV or boat?


Neither. Picnic table.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> How do I know you aren't in the back pocket of Big Starter Battery???


Hey hey hey
Remember the first rule of Battery club???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Hey hey hey
> Remember the first rule of Battery club???


Just put a 8-D series battery in there, she be fine.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Dont buy optima battery there crap AMG


I agree, I tried one after hearing all the hype. 
Not worth the money and they didn't hold up
Any longer than any other batt.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Dont buy optima battery there crap AMG


Are they crap in all vehicles or just in AMGs?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

So what kind of battery is best . I have a marine/ deep cell in my truck now and seems like it doesnt like my electric sander . I can barely get through a load and my charge meter is dropping . Was going to buy a new marine one but now you got me questioning it ? I do like the fact that my plow and spreader can be hooed up to the extra leads though .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

quigleysiding said:


> So what kind of battery is best . I have a marine/ deep cell in my truck now and seems like it doesnt like my electric sander . I can barely get through a load and my charge meter is dropping . Was going to buy a new marine one but now you got me questioning it ? I do like the fact that my plow and spreader can be hooed up to the extra leads though .


We don't have problems with the AGM's, but I'm buying Odyssey's. Big bucks but worth it in my experiences.

Probably a Ford/GM/RAM thing. Or Fisher/Meyer?Boss. Or beer...you have water like Busch Latte and Bud Light up to a good lightweight motor oil like Hydro's Scotch ale to a good gear oil like a Russian imperial stout.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Dry cell battery i think its good i have a shop near me that what he sells they make the batteries for AMG I also have a maintainer i plug it in it shut off automatically


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Yellow or red tops

Tryed’em , 2 red tops, then went Back to Walmart specials


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Yellow or red tops
> 
> Tryed'em , 2 red tops, then went Back to Walmart specials


I don't donate money to WallyWorld.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't donate money to WallyWorld.


Batteries aren't made in China
I don't make it a habit either but when your local repair shop,plow dealer ,truck dealer, battery dealer is closed, there's a Walmart open & close by , Well,within 45 minutes to an hour.

One time at band camp,,, the interstate batteries shop did stay open a couple hours so I can get there and buy couple of batteries one time but I just happen to catch the guy cleaning up the shop


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hydromaster said:


> I agree, I tried one after hearing all the hype.
> Not worth the money and they didn't hold up
> Any longer than any other batt.


Same here. Optimas aren't worth the money. Had one in my truck and one in my boat. Neither lasted long.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Depends...are you plowing with an RV or boat?


If you are plowing with a boat, make sure you have the right amount of ballast.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Also, there are only 3 major manufacturers of automotive batteries in the US. The biggest is Johnson Controls. They make optimas and Walmart’s batteries among a host of other brands. Exide is #2.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We don't have problems with the AGM's, but I'm buying Odyssey's. Big bucks but worth it in my experiences.
> 
> Probably a Ford/GM/RAM thing. Or Fisher/Meyer?Boss. Or beer...you have water like Busch Latte and Bud Light up to a good lightweight motor oil like Hydro's Scotch ale to a good gear oil like a Russian imperial stout.





Hydromaster said:


> Yellow or red tops
> 
> Tryed'em , 2 red tops, then went Back to Walmart specials


I've had bad luck with the Optima yellow top batteries. 
I have had good luck with the autocraft AGM batteries from advance auto parts.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I've had bad luck with the Optima yellow top batteries.
> I have had good luck with the autocraft AGM batteries from advance auto parts.


I figured a couple 9v's would role the Jeep over... No?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I figured a couple 9v's would role the Jeep over... No?


 Try daisychaining a few of them together.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So i just wanna brag that my 2007 duramax has both original alternators at 600k.
And is only on its 2nd set of optima yellow tops. Plow, hoist, salter, jagoff lights, aftermarket stereo,air compressor air shocks and bags, heated everything.
Charging power at low idle is where to focus....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I figured a couple 9v's would role the Jeep over... No?


The 9Vs charged by a potato...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> So i just wanna brag that my 2007 duramax has both original alternators at 600k.
> And is only on its 2nd set of optima yellow tops. Plow, hoist, salter, jagoff lights, aftermarket stereo,air compressor air shocks and bags, heated everything.
> Charging power at low idle is where to focus....


Pfft... 600 kilometers is only like 372 miles, what's the big deal?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pfft... 600 kilometers is only like 372 miles, what's the big deal?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Bigger sign = More water.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Dekka is a great battery


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 210248


A helpful lesson in metricness


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> A helpful lesson in metricness


Hahahaha!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's get back on topic, please


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Motorman 007 said:


> Also, there are only 3 major manufacturers of automotive batteries in the US. The biggest is Johnson Controls. They make optimas and Walmart's batteries among a host of other brands. Exide is #2.


Exide filed bankruptcy this year I believe.


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Do you use the truck as a daily driver or just plow truck ?


No but have been keeping a battery tender on it to keep the battery up. 


Randall Ave said:


> You need to see what the voltage drop is when you operate the plow. Replace the battery with the biggest one you can. Get a dual terminal battery, easier to connect accessories.


Voltage drops vroom 14v to about 10v when operating the plow. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> Start with the battery.
> 
> How old is the plow? When was the last time the fluid was changed?


Plow its an old snoway predator poly converted to toggle switch control. When i checked the fluid it looked good. Previous owner said he changed it before storing it 2 years ago. 


Randall Ave said:


> Huh, what? Anyway, you have higher output alternator, did you upgrade the wire from the alt to the battery as chevy used a, not very big wire.


I believe it is a 8 or 6 gauge Wire. About 12" long.

I can bring up the rpm in neutral when lifting the plow and it seems to help a little. I don't ram and jam with the truck as she is a little older and I don't want to burn up the tranny if i can help it.


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bought a gold series 800cca battery from car quest 3 yr warranty the old battery was an 8 year old ever start max. I think i did alright with the old battery considering i barely drive the truck. Going on 19 years old and 120k miles.


----------

